# Italian Vulcano "Etna" shows activity....



## Alexander1970 (Feb 25, 2021)

...maybe so that we have some respect for our Earth again ...


----------



## Lostbhoy (Feb 25, 2021)

Earth is angry.... We should listen. 

The pictures are awesome though!


----------



## linuxares (Feb 25, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Earth is angry.... We should listen.
> 
> The pictures are awesome though!


Etna is europes most active volcano it's nothing new. Last time was 2018.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 20, 2021)

Fagradalsfjall Volcano (Iceland)


----------

